# Hooping the backs of Flexfit/fitted hats



## ukrainiangoddess (Sep 23, 2009)

I have to embroider the backs of fitted caps (with inside elastic sweatband) - I only have a Tajima hat hoop& they fall out - is there anything else I can do besides snipping the stitches inside the band, flipping it out, hooping over it & tightening the clamp?? It doesn't work very well - HALP!


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

I always use fast frames for the backs of hats. Very quick and easy.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

We use HoopTech clamps. We still snip the stitch so the placement will be low enough.


----------



## wcatembroidery (Jun 20, 2009)

We also use fastframes. Very quick, very easy! Check them out, they are a great value in my opinion and a must have if you do a lot of hat backs and other hard to hoop items.


----------



## FredericDesign (Apr 28, 2008)

I also use fast frames. There's no easier way to get great results.


----------



## Pyroshouse (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello, I usually us a simple round 7inch hoop with two layers of stabilizer, great for any name up to 3inch long and small logos, didn't cost me a dime.


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

Fast Frames works great


----------



## Patches (Oct 13, 2008)

I have done a ton of these for personal use...... I always just flip the hat around on the hoop..... I usualy find it's much easier than the fronts....
put some foam underneath the clamps to make the hooping a little tighter, that might prevent it from slipping?


----------



## rnjgraphics (Mar 23, 2010)

I have just tried to put names on the back of one of these hats, and my results are less than desirable. I am using a small hoop, and I am hooping so the band is flipped out of the way (not clipping stitch) with the band not completely hooped. I used only one layer of backing. It is just not coming out well. I have done tons of the other style hat, with the adjuster and the arc, and they always came out great and were easy. What am I missing? Should I embroider over the band? Should I use cut away instead of tear away? Should I try a topping? I volunteered to do my son's baseball teams hats, (no charge as I always do) but now regret it! Now other teams have asked too, and I would love to get the business, but I want to make sure I can master these hats before I say yes. Any help will be greatly appreciated._ I_ have an old Melco EP1 so there are not a lot of hoop options for me. Thanks!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

rnjgraphics said:


> I have just tried to put names on the back of one of these hats, and my results are less than desirable. I am using a small hoop, and I am hooping so the band is flipped out of the way (not clipping stitch) with the band not completely hooped. I used only one layer of backing. It is just not coming out well. I have done tons of the other style hat, with the adjuster and the arc, and they always came out great and were easy. What am I missing? Should I embroider over the band? Should I use cut away instead of tear away? Should I try a topping? I volunteered to do my son's baseball teams hats, (no charge as I always do) but now regret it! Now other teams have asked too, and I would love to get the business, but I want to make sure I can master these hats before I say yes. Any help will be greatly appreciated._ I_ have an old Melco EP1 so there are not a lot of hoop options for me. Thanks!


I would stitch over the sweatband. I use tearaway. Fast Frames with sticky tearaway is what I use the most. Sometimes I use my clamp with tearaway. Good luck with this project.


----------



## nalob (Jun 23, 2011)

I use the hooptech slimline clamp. I used to use the regular WACF and just put the cap on backwards but it didnt feel guarantee, felt loose and took longer than i wanted it too to hoop.

got the slimline and can hoop each cap really fast and can run the machine at normal speeds that I run flats. Have been running the back of caps a lot and wanted something thats more stable and faster to hoop.


----------



## coolobreeze (Jan 18, 2008)

Fast Frames is what I use, too. I am not sure that this is an option for your machine, however. You can always check with the company.


----------



## twilightdancer (May 26, 2009)

i use the little tajima hoops if the design is under3".

we have a 4" wide plank with curved corners we nailed to the end of the table where we put the hat backside up--- inside top of the hat goes to the end of the plank- then tug and pull the hat from underneath to get it taut. It's a dance one has to learn a little -lol. but it works 
pop in the hoop top and i usually line it up to the tag.

tearaway.


----------

